# Mustard sauce recipe



## David Halcomb (Aug 18, 2019)

I cannot get any combination of mustard sauce components to equal the recipe I had years ago.  Anyone have a recipe they can recommend?

Thx.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but here is a Mustard based sauce for pulled pork , and chicken wings that I really like.  I like to add a few dabs of hot sauce to this, but I wanted to show you the original recipe.

1 cup yellow mustard  
1 cup of vinegar, or AC vinegar
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon of paprika
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1 tablespoon of salt
1 tablespoon of pepper


----------



## foamheart (Aug 18, 2019)

Here's two I have used, had no complaints. I prefer a TX BBQ sauce when I use a sauce. I like a salt and pepper rub and the mop with AC vinegar & melted butter. Why cover the meat's taste?

#1
*Ingredients:*
1 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons ketchup
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon hot sauce

*Directions:*
Combine all ingredients in a medium sized saucepan. Cook over medium low heat, stirring frequently for 5 minutes. You don't want the sauce to boil or reduce, the heat is just to ensure the sugars melt and distribute evenly throughout the sauce. 

Remove the sauce from the heat and allow to cool. Transfer to a lidded jar. BBQ sauce will last up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator.

#2
*Ingredients:*
1 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chipotle pepper in adobo, minced
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 teaspoons worcestershire sauces
1 teaspoon garlic powder
ground black pepper to taste

*Directions:*
Mix all ingredients well. 

For best results, refrigerate in an airtight container overnight to allow the flavors to develop. 

To serve, warm in a pot over very low heat and use on grilled meats like pulled pork or chicken.


----------



## David Halcomb (Aug 18, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Why cover the meat's taste?




I won't use the sauce but my kids and Yankee wife will.  as well as her Yankee brother who is here for the weekend,,


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2019)

Both of these are popular...JJ 
*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard 
1C Honey
1/2C Yellow Mustard 
1/2C Ketchup
1/2C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses 
1/2C Brown Sugar
1T Worcestershire
1T Paprika
1 tsp Granulated Garlic
1 tsp Granulated Onion
1 tsp Cayenne
1 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/2 tsp Thyme
1/2 tsp Kosher Salt
1/4 tsp Allspice
1/4 tsp Cumin
Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.
Makes about 4 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard
1C Cider Vinegar
1/2-1C Brown Sugar
1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran. Onion
1/2tsp Salt
1T Worcstershire
Cayenne Pepper to taste
Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.
Makes 3 Cups.


----------



## David Halcomb (Aug 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Both of these are popular...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is what I do.  Just had to simmer not boil.


----------

